# GOOD Day.



## maryannette (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm not a morning person, but I'm in a good mood this morning. I'm not sure why, but the day has potential to be a great day. I'll let you know as it goes along.


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 6, 2009)

Had to have contractors onsite to do an asbestos encapsulation repair project this morning and be done before production started up... Wasn't looking forward to being at work at 3AM, but I am very excited to leave at 2PM this afternoon!!! Weather is nice and all I need is another 6 cups of coffee to get me through.

Taking the kids to the park this afternoon once school is out, can't wait!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm leaving work early to go play golf this afternoon...so yeah, I'm having a good day.


----------



## frazil (Mar 6, 2009)

Take advantage of it Mary - I hope you have a great day!

I did not get nearly enough sleep last night. I was debating all week whether to work hard on my research today or go snowboarding. I finally decided I was going to do some work, but now I just feel like taking a nap.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 6, 2009)

NO.

1. I'm very much a morning person

2. It's Friday

3. Friday means they feed us pizza here

4. I'm usually pretty good at rationalizing and blowing off things that are bothering me

5. I'm generally a happy go lucky goofball

Despite all of that, I'll be lucky not to strangle someone today. :vadar:


----------



## maryannette (Mar 6, 2009)

frazil said:


> I finally decided I was going to do some work, but now I just feel like taking a nap.


Fraz, if you really need a nap, set an alarm for one hour, then get up, have some coffee or tea and get to work.

Good luck and I don't want to see you lurking around here.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 6, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Despite all of that, I'll be lucky not to strangle someone today. :vadar:


The person I've been wanting to strangle is not in the office today.

Actually, I have an image of hitting him with an aluminum baseball bat.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 6, 2009)

See the person on my nerves right now is not one I see much of Mon-Fri. However, I get to spend all weekend with this individual.

If you catch my drift and all...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 6, 2009)

mAry :) said:


> Actually, I have an image of hitting him with an aluminum baseball bat.


I love bats that go 'ping.'

Its a half day Friday, and its gonna be 72 degrees. Yay!


----------



## maryannette (Mar 6, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> If you catch my drift and all...


Oh, no! Hope you work it out.


----------



## Supe (Mar 6, 2009)

It's impossible for me to not be in a better mood than yesterday, because:

1) Both bosses are out, so if another project gets cut, I won't know until Monday anyways

2) It's Friday, which means 8 hour day instead of 9

2a) Both bosses are out, which means 7.5 hour day and a 1.5 hour lunch break if I time it right.


----------



## heman (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm STILL purging the "studying" out of my system.... It is a much brighter weekend without having to look forward to an exam again....

NOW I just have to "work" and get some stuff ready to "stamp" (gee that feels a lot better than the alternatives..)


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 6, 2009)

It's Friday and they're talking about getting into the 50's and possibly pushing 60 this weekend. That puts me in a good mood.



VTEnviro said:


> See the person on my nerves right now is not one I see much of Mon-Fri. However, I get to spend all weekend with this individual.
> If you catch my drift and all...


That individual probably just needs to go outside and take a big dump and wants you throw a ball for awhile.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 6, 2009)

We're supposed to hit 80 degress this weekend. I have my office windows open and there is a nice salt air breeze blowing through my office. My wife and kids are bringing a picnic lunch to waterfront park and we'll watch some ships coming into harbor. I'm in a good mood.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 6, 2009)

> That individual probably just needs to go outside and take a big dump and wants you throw a ball for awhile.


:appl: :laugh: :lmao:

Wow that made my morning.



> We're supposed to hit 80 degress this weekend. I have my office windows open and there is a nice salt air breeze blowing through my office. My wife and kids are bringing a picnic lunch to waterfront park and we'll watch some ships coming into harbor. I'm in a good mood.


I get to enjoy a weekend that is too warm to enjoy the snow, yet not warm enough to have it all thawed out. In other words, 3 inches of slush on top of otherwise frozen ground. It's mud season in New England! :15:


----------



## Supe (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks VT, you just made my day that much better by reminding me that I no longer reside in New England.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 6, 2009)

VT reminded me of why I don't live in New England.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 6, 2009)

Meh, I'll manage. It's too hot for me where you guys are anyway. But it really is a crappy time of year here.


----------



## MGX (Mar 6, 2009)

I woke up at 5:00AM ready to rock and roll.

Very strange.

Its a balmy 70 degrees and a sunny, beautiful day. I think spring is here. h34r:


----------



## maryannette (Mar 6, 2009)

I woke up at 3:30 ready to rock and roll. It is a nice day today. Tomorrow will be sunny and 78. Sunday will be sunny and 80.

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 6, 2009)

80 is way too hot. Give me something in the mid 50s. Where I can wear long sleeves but not need a jacket.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 6, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> 80 is way too hot.


Not when you're in the boat.


----------



## Supe (Mar 6, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> 80 is way too hot. Give me something in the mid 50s. Where I can wear long sleeves but not need a jacket.


It'll be in the low 70's tonight at the drag strip. In other words, absolutely perfect.

As for 80's being too hot, well, they did clean the pool in my apartment complex 3 days ago. Maybe I'll go for a dip this evening.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 6, 2009)

> It'll be in the low 70's tonight at the *drag strip*. In other words, absolutely perfect.









Didn't know you rolled like that. Not that there's anything wrong with it.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 6, 2009)

YES THERE IS!


----------



## Supe (Mar 6, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Didn't know you rolled like that. Not that there's anything wrong with it.


Can't see that pic here at work (thank God), but the only type of drag that I roll on are racing slicks.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 6, 2009)

Supe, it's a picture of you in your racing outfit. And, might I say, you look FABULOUS!


----------



## Supe (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh no, the picture loaded after I replied to it! That's hideous.

This is actually me in my racing attire. Sort of. Not exactly one of my better runs. On this pass I managed to blow out my left rear shock, completely cover my windshield in oil as my distributor hold down came loose, and as I later discovered, cracked the passenger side of my engine block along its entire length.

http://gallery.barrymorrison.com/albums/batch/lebanon.mpg


----------



## Dleg (Mar 8, 2009)

I had a great weekend too!

Best time of the year out here in the islands - a nice breeze blowing cool, dry air from the north (maybe 82 degrees max), sunny, and clear. Took the kids hiking in the jungle yesterday for an hour or so, then swimming and barbecuing at the beach for several hours. Almost perfect.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 8, 2009)

Sounds perfect to me.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 8, 2009)

Dleg said:


> I had a great weekend too!
> Best time of the year out here in the islands - a nice breeze blowing cool, dry air from the north (maybe 82 degrees max), sunny, and clear. Took the kids hiking in the jungle yesterday for an hour or so, then swimming and barbecuing at the beach for several hours. Almost perfect.


Nice weather here this weekend, but too crappy to do much outside because its full blown mud season here. It is beyond frustrating. I hate this weather. Be spring or winter but don't waver back and forth between them both.

I did run both days and I'm getting back into it. The foot feels great! My right IT band feels tighter than a violin string.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 8, 2009)

Round of golf Friday, 32 mile bike ride down the waterfront on Saturday, and round of golf today. It was a good weekend.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, we never made it out on the boat, but the weekend was great. Spring is here. And even though I'm up an hour earlier, thanks to DST, I think today will be a good day!

GOOD morning!


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 9, 2009)

Weekend was too short! My little buddy has a cold and slept even worse than usual. DST robbed me of an hour of sleep.

But, Mary, you inspire me. I am going to have a good day. Not going back to bed, getting up now to workout, that always seems to make my day go better / get off to a good start. 10940623: arty-smiley-048:

Mondays are good right? I have a meeting where I get to break it to a person from upper management that his estimate to move equipment ($60k) is actually more like ($386k). I can't wait to see the look on his face! :bawling:


----------



## SSmith (Mar 9, 2009)

Beautiful weekend. Got to walk my 14 month son down the to park to get him in the swings for the first time. Spent yesterday grilling out with the parents.

This morning feels like Im running through molasses however. DST always kicks my butt.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 9, 2009)

Our weather was beautiful all weekend. I didn't get to golf or even get my Camaro out, but spent alot of time playing w/ my 4 and 7 yr. olds. They have been cooped up all winter.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Mar 9, 2009)

It's my anniversary. We're in the debt reduction phase of our financial plan, so no material gifts this year... but that's OK. I gave hubby his present last night after the kids went to bed if you catch my drift... so everybody woke up happy


----------



## Supe (Mar 9, 2009)

Please, keep your drift to yourself.

j/k, happy anniversary TX!

This morning is not going so well. I'm still locked out of time charges for a particular project even though I submitted the "approval" e-mail they asked for last week, and a lengthy one at that. Even worse is the fact that it's about a million degrees in the office. I'm sweating like Rosie O'donnell at fat camp right now.


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 9, 2009)

Supe said:


> I'm sweating like Rosie O'donnell at fat camp right now.


I'm sure it's a cost cutting measure to help improve the... (I'm a Facility Engineer, so I have to hear complaints about the offices being too hot at 74 deg. and too cold at 72 deg).


----------



## Supe (Mar 9, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> I'm sure it's a cost cutting measure to help improve the... (I'm a Facility Engineer, so I have to hear complaints about the offices being too hot at 74 deg. and too cold at 72 deg).


The problem is that we went from some very chilly temperatures less than a week ago, to 80's during the afternoon seemingly overnight. I think I feel some cool air finally starting to come through the vents.

There have definitely been some cost cutting measures by the building owners, some of them remarkably stupid, like cutting off the lights completely in the parking garage. If you get here before 8am or leave late enough, it's VERY dark in there, and I've seen more than my fair share of people, myself included, nearly clipped by a car as it came around a corner.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 9, 2009)

We fall into the 68/72 rule here at work. No warmer than 68 during the winter and no cooler than 72 during the summer...although if once all the lights are on and people show up to work the temparature gets above 68, the A/C turns on. So where is the cost cutting?


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 9, 2009)

Supe said:


> If you get here before 8am or leave late enough, it's VERY dark in there, and I've seen more than my fair share of people, myself included, nearly clipped by a car as it came around a corner.


That sounds against code. Some emergency lighting should be on?



Snickerd3 said:


> We fall into the 68/72 rule here at work. No warmer than 68 during the winter and no cooler than 72 during the summer...although if once all the lights are on and people show up to work the temparature gets above 68, the A/C turns on. So where is the cost cutting?


Doesn't sound like the person setting up this "saving" has any concept of free cooling or programming of HVAC... Or, maybe it just feels like the A/C is on, but they are just pumping in cooler fresh air from outside (free)?


----------



## Supe (Mar 9, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> That sounds against code. Some emergency lighting should be on?



It wouldn't surprise me. They used to leave it on and then it would shut off right at 7 am every day, even though it was still dark. But I've been getting here earlier than 7 as of late, and they never even come on. The only lighting is the faint overhead ones near the stairs/elevators.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Mar 9, 2009)

Emergency lighting for parking areas only has to be 1 footcandle... theoretically enough for a "normal-sighted" person to see the path of egress. It is NOT a requirement to provide enough light to see anything, say, 10ft away from you.

As a woman, I have argued for (and gotten) additional lighting in my old office's parking garage in the name of safety. Basically, the parking garage was frequently used by vagrants for sleeping, and I didn't feel safe not being able to see more than 10 ft away.


----------



## Supe (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, turns out I wasn't just imagining things:



> Good Morning ----,
> We have had some air conditioning problems with the East side units this morning. We have our contractor on site at this time. Hopefully, we can get this resolved as soon as possible.
> 
> We appreciate your patience.
> ...


AC is blowing again, and the resultant swamp-ass has subsided.


----------



## csb (Mar 9, 2009)

Our office is never warm enough for me and I swear that it's been 60 in here in the summer with the AC running full blast...and it does not get very hot nor humid here.

But today is a good day...I have a job and I woke up in a house I can afford!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 9, 2009)

csb said:


> I woke up in a house I can afford!



Sucker.


----------



## Supe (Mar 9, 2009)

csb said:


> Our office is never warm enough for me and I swear that it's been 60 in here in the summer with the AC running full blast...and it does not get very hot nor humid here.
> But today is a good day...I have a job and I woke up in a house I can afford!



Look on the bright side. If you lose your job, you can buy a house you CAN'T afford, and the government will bail you out!


----------



## csb (Mar 9, 2009)

Yay! More room for stuff!


----------



## maryannette (Mar 9, 2009)

csb said:


> But today is a good day...I have a job and I woke up in a house I can afford!


 It's a good day for me, too.


----------



## Teabag Me! (Mar 9, 2009)

I didn't have such a good time.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 9, 2009)

Teabag Me! said:


> I didn't have such a good time.


What happened? Did you get yourself in hot water?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 9, 2009)

I think Teabag is probably more afraid of cold water. He shrinks when he gets cold.


----------



## Teabag Me! (Mar 9, 2009)

I was steeped a little too vigorously.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 9, 2009)

Any swelling? That could be a bad sign.


----------



## NCcarguy (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm studying for the LEED exam that I take Thursday Morning, so I spent all weekend doing that....I'll let you all know Thursday afternoon.....if today was good!


----------



## maryannette (Mar 10, 2009)

Time change is kicking my behind. But, it's still a good day.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 10, 2009)

Time change isn't bothering my sleep at all.

:blink:

It's the wee little guy who only sleeps 2.5 hrs at a time. ldtimer:


----------



## maryannette (Mar 10, 2009)

I can relate to that. And THAT would definitely be kicking my behind!!! But, you have to admit that there is something very good about holding a baby, knowing that you can provide everything he needs for now. His life is so simple for now.


----------



## Supe (Mar 10, 2009)

Day is not starting out so hot.

Tried to get into work a little bit early so that I could step out just the same.

1) Forgot my wallet, had to go back in to the apartment to get it.

2) Forgot my cell phone, had to go back into the apartment to get it.

3) Forgot my ID badge (also our door key), had to go back into the apartment to get it.

4) Walk through the garage, through the building, get to the office door, realize the ID badge is in the car.

Whole thing ended up making me about 15 minutes later than I normally get here.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm off to a good start.

It's a nice day, and I'm up for taking a run after work, surprisingly not sore after the weekend.

Our client is happy with a report we submitted last week, which is good because we have a similar one due for another project soon.

And I got a very special wake up call this morning. :th_rockon:


----------



## Supe (Mar 10, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> And I got a very special wake up call this morning. :th_rockon:



I feel so deprived. I guess that's to be expected though when you don't let anyone spend the night.


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 10, 2009)

> It's the wee little guy who only sleeps 2.5 hrs at a time.


Hope yours gets better at 8 months than mine is... Let's just say I had a very stern talk with the gentleman last night at 2AM that I'm kind of tired of his late night adventures. It's kind of hard to be mad at the guy when he's SOOO awake and happy at 2AM, though. He's just ready to party.

My butt is a draggin this morning, however. Coffee, I need Coffee. My 4 cups thus far have not kicked in like I want them to. Time for another run.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 10, 2009)

Free BBQ!! Good day!


----------



## maryannette (Mar 10, 2009)

Supe said:


> Day is not starting out so hot....
> 
> Whole thing ended up making me about 15 minutes later than I normally get here.


I HATE it when that happens!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 10, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm off to a good start.
> It's a nice day, and I'm up for taking a run after work, surprisingly not sore after the weekend.
> 
> Our client is happy with a report we submitted last week, which is good because we have a similar one due for another project soon.
> ...



I miss those wake up calls. My 3 year old gets in the bed with us at 6:00 now so those wake up calls ended indefinitely.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 10, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> Hope yours gets better at 8 months than mine is... Let's just say I had a very stern talk with the gentleman last night at 2AM that I'm kind of tired of his late night adventures. It's kind of hard to be mad at the guy when he's SOOO awake and happy at 2AM, though. He's just ready to party.


If there is nothing that he NEEDS, close the door and let him cry!

When my younger one was about a year old, I took her in for a checkup and the pediatrician asked if she was sleeping through the night. When I told him that she had been, but was not any more, he gave me the insight to realize that a baby was making me miserable. If you want details, I'll share them, but within a week we were all sleeping better.


----------



## csb (Mar 10, 2009)

We let our kid cry it out at about 7 months. It killed me inside that first night, but the second night I was so happy to be sleeping that I didn't care what happened the night before.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 10, 2009)

We go with the self soothing method. Both of our kids were sleeping through the night from about 2-1/2 months old till they were about 10 or 11 months old. They then realized that they could wake Mommy and Daddy up if they were persistent, until Mommy and Daddy got smart. We used a method where, when they woke up and started screaming, we immediately went up and calmed them down for 2 minutes, however, we didn't make eye contact, and we didn't talk to them. Just patted them on the back and made shushing sounds. Then we would leave for 5 minutes. If they were still screaming after 5 minutes we would go back in and calm for 2 more minutes. Next time we would leave for 10 minutes. They would almost always have put themselves back to sleep after the 10 minutes but if they didn't, we kept adding 5 minutes to the time. They learned to put themselves back to sleep and still, occasionally they'll wake up but it is a rarity. The other thing is that from day one we refrained from using "sleep aids" to put them to bed, i.e. mobiles, music, etc.. Lastly, when we put them to bed, we read for 15 or 20 minutes a night and then put them in the bed whether they're asleep or not. That also teaches them to put themselves to sleep. It probably all seems very regimented and rigid but I will say that we're one of about 10 families that we know of that have kids that sleep well. I have a good friend with a 14 month old who has been sleeping in his bed since she was born. In fact they bought a king size bed to accomodate her. ABSOLUTELY NUCKING FUTS.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 10, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> It probably all seems very regimented and rigid but I will say that we're one of about 10 families that we know of that have kids that sleep well. I have a good friend with a 14 month old who has been sleeping in his bed since she was born. In fact they bought a king size bed to accomodate her. ABSOLUTELY NUCKING FUTS.


we don't have kids yet, but that is the one thing that always bugs me when hear about it.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 10, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> And I got a very special wake up call this morning. :th_rockon:


I miss these. Haven't had one in about 3 years. 



Chucktown PE said:


> We go with the self soothing method. Both of our kids were sleeping through the night from about 2-1/2 months old till they were about 10 or 11 months old. They then realized that they could wake Mommy and Daddy up if they were persistent, until Mommy and Daddy got smart. We used a method where, when they woke up and started screaming, we immediately went up and calmed them down for 2 minutes, however, we didn't make eye contact, and we didn't talk to them. Just patted them on the back and made shushing sounds. Then we would leave for 5 minutes. If they were still screaming after 5 minutes we would go back in and calm for 2 more minutes. Next time we would leave for 10 minutes. They would almost always have put themselves back to sleep after the 10 minutes but if they didn't, we kept adding 5 minutes to the time. They learned to put themselves back to sleep and still, occasionally they'll wake up but it is a rarity. The other thing is that from day one we refrained from using "sleep aids" to put them to bed, i.e. mobiles, music, etc.. Lastly, when we put them to bed, we read for 15 or 20 minutes a night and then put them in the bed whether they're asleep or not. That also teaches them to put themselves to sleep. It probably all seems very regimented and rigid but I will say that we're one of about 10 families that we know of that have kids that sleep well. I have a good friend with a 14 month old who has been sleeping in his bed since she was born. In fact they bought a king size bed to accomodate her. ABSOLUTELY NUCKING FUTS.


Mini-Buff has been sleeping through the night since she was about 3 months old. We got into a habit of letting her into our bed in the morning, but are breaking that habit now. There has been some crying and gnashing of teeth, but we have made great progress. Last night, she slept from about 8:30 to 7:30, uninterupted. Ah, glorious sleep!


----------



## Supe (Mar 10, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> we don't have kids yet, but that is the one thing that always bugs me when hear about it.


That, and baby talk, is enough to deter me from ever wanting children.

There is nothing more asinine and overwhelmingly obnoxious than people who feel the need to ALWAYS use baby talk.

"Whooze a wittwe snubby-wubby-kins?! YOU'RE my widdle schnubby-wubby-a-boo-boo-boopie-kins, yes you are!"

And people wonder why the United States is educationally so far behind other countries.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 10, 2009)

I do absolutely hate baby talk. I do have a tendency to change my voice a little bit with my kids but I try to be conscious of not sounding like a total dill hole.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 10, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I do absolutely hate baby talk. I do have a tendency to change my voice a little bit with my kids but I try to be conscious of not sounding like a total dill hole.


Concur. The pitch in my voice changes (a little higher), but I pretty much use my standard language around Mini-Buff. However, my cursing is GREATLY curtailed. The missus is still working on this.


----------



## Supe (Mar 10, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> However, my cursing is GREATLY curtailed. The missus is still working on this.


Reason 2 for Supe to never have kids: They'd sound like drunken sailors by age 2.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 10, 2009)

We don't have kids because we'd use phrase like:

Oh, yes you are going to eat it. And you're going to like it.

You'll get nothing and like it!

I'm going to knock you into the middle of next week.

If you don't stop crying, I'll give you something to cry about.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 10, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> We don't have kids because we'd use phrase like:
> Oh, yes you are going to eat it. And you're going to like it.
> 
> You'll get nothing and like it!
> ...


those all sound very familar :thumbs: Although in today's society saying any of those phrases in public could probably earn you a visit from DCFS.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 10, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> We don't have kids because we'd use phrase like:
> Oh, yes you are going to eat it. And you're going to like it.
> 
> You'll get nothing and like it!
> ...


I've got another one for you. I must give credit to Bill Cosby for this one.

If you don't behave, I'll kill you. I can make another one that looks just like you.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 10, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> We don't have kids because we'd use phrase like:
> Oh, yes you are going to eat it. And you're going to like it.
> 
> You'll get nothing and like it!
> ...


One of my favorites is from my sister: "Don't roll your eyes at me. I can knock them out of your head and roll them across the floor." She may have gotten it from somebody else, but the first time I heard her say it, I laughed hysterically.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 10, 2009)

^ I like that one. My Dad read some book he wrote about fatherhood he used to quote when I was a kid.

We're definitely not in the market for kids. I can stand them for about 20 minutes, my wife about 30. We had lunch with some friends recently and they brought their kid along, who despite being well behaved, we wanted to toss out the window by the time dessert arrived.

I think that's one of those things you need to be all in with or otherwise you are doing a disservice to everyone involved. I cringe when I hear people say their marriage is on the rocks so they've decided to have a kid to bring them closer together.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 10, 2009)

mAry :) said:


> One of my favorites is from my sister: "Don't roll your eyes at me. I can knock them out of your head and roll them across the floor." She may have gotten it from somebody else, but the first time I heard her say it, I laughed hysterically.


I know what you mean. Every time I heard, "I'll knock you into the middle of next week," I'd think, "Man, that'd be cool."

One time in the car, I was drawing on myself with a pen. Mom said, "Don't do that!" When i saked why, she said, "Because the ink will make you grow claws."

By the end of the drive, I'd given myself sleeves. And I got a whippin'.


----------



## jrsc (Mar 10, 2009)

Supe said:


> Reason 2 for Supe to never have kids: They'd sound like drunken sailors by age 2.


My favorite saying as a child was "sum bitch"... learned from my grandpa.

I would also pretend to spit chew just like him in a little cup I had to carry around.

My mom said it was a process to break me of it before I went to kindergarten.


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 10, 2009)

> If there is nothing that he NEEDS, close the door and let him cry!
> When my younger one was about a year old, I took her in for a checkup and the pediatrician asked if she was sleeping through the night. When I told him that she had been, but was not any more, he gave me the insight to realize that a baby was making me miserable. If you want details, I'll share them, but within a week we were all sleeping better.


We did that for 3 weeks straight and got tired of it when he was screaming SOOO loud that we couldn't sleep anyway. This is our 3rd kid. We thought we had it figured out. It's just easier to spend 30-45 minutes once a night instead of hearing him scream for 3 hours from 1 to 4AM (No Kidding he will do it, believe me - 3 WEEKS STRAIGHT - stubborn little bastard).


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 10, 2009)

PS - it's gotten worse lately because he's teething. His mouth looks like it's going to explode. So, hitting him with tylenol and teething tablets in the middle of the night makes sense if he goes back to sleep easily.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Mar 10, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> PS - it's gotten worse lately because he's teething. His mouth looks like it's going to explode. So, hitting him with tylenol and teething tablets in the middle of the night makes sense if he goes back to sleep easily.


We do baby Motrin. It lasts longer, and seems to taste a little better. He almost always goes back to sleep within 15 minutes.

I had a friend who tried the cry-it-out method when her 7 month old was teething. She said that she didn't want him to become dependent on medicine to sleep. WTF??? I know that it's hard for me to sleep if I'm in pain... she kept saying "I know he's in pain, but if I give him medicine, then he'll always expect it." My response was "Well, yes, for the next 12 years or so, he will expect you to administer medicine to him when he's in pain."


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 10, 2009)

I should probably clarify that we do give our kids medicine. Usually we can tell if there's somethine else given the tone of the screaming. If they're sick, have an ear infection, are teething, etc. we give them medicine then rock them to sleep.


----------



## csb (Mar 10, 2009)

We used the tylenol/motrin and teething tablets. Teething tablets were our lifesaver. When his molars came in, it was awful. They all came in at the same time and the poor little guy was sick. Trust me, we have been up with him at night when he's sick, but we used the cry-it-out to get him over the "Hey, I'm up! Is anyone else up?!" midnight feedings and cuddle time.


----------



## chaosiscash (Mar 10, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I think that's one of those things you need to be all in with or otherwise you are doing a disservice to everyone involved. I cringe when I hear people say their marriage is on the rocks so they've decided to have a kid to bring them closer together.


Well said. People all the time ask me if I have kids and when I say no, they say: "Everybody should have kids. You'd like them if they were your own." I always promptly respond back with: "People who don't want kids shouldn't have them."


----------



## csb (Mar 10, 2009)

:appl:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 10, 2009)

I usually tell them "Biblical scholars say me having kids would be the fourth sign of the apocolypse." That usually ends all conversation on the matter.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 10, 2009)

^ Was the third one when Bojangles took their biscuits off the menu?


----------



## Supe (Mar 10, 2009)

jrsc said:


> My favorite saying as a child was "sum bitch"... learned from my grandpa.I would also pretend to spit chew just like him in a little cup I had to carry around.
> 
> My mom said it was a process to break me of it before I went to kindergarten.


That is too funny! All I can picture are the two kids from Talladega Nights. "I'm all hopped up on Mountain Dew!"


----------



## BluSkyy (Mar 10, 2009)

Am I having a good day? Negative. 11% RIF.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 10, 2009)

BluSkyy said:


> Am I having a good day? Negative. 11% RIF.


Pardon my ignorance...could you please define RIF?


----------



## frazil (Mar 10, 2009)

RIF = Reduction in Force. Sorry to hear it BluSkyy.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 10, 2009)

BluSkyy said:


> Am I having a good day? Negative. 11% RIF.


OUCH!! Sorry. I know several people who recently lost jobs.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm going to a conference on stormwater all day. Woo hoo!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 11, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ Was the third one when Bojangles took their biscuits off the menu?


You know, it could very well be.



BluSkyy said:


> Am I having a good day? Negative. 11% RIF.


Whoa! I'm sorry to hear that! They letting people transfer or letting them go.



VTEnviro said:


> I'm going to a conference on stormwater all day. Woo hoo!


Take notes. That's some difficult shizzit right there.


----------



## Supe (Mar 11, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm going to a conference on stormwater all day. Woo hoo!


Be careful, there's a strong possibility of being sucked into a black hole once they start going into detail.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 11, 2009)

I am not having a good day. My basement flooded last night due to a nearly constant rain over the past four days. I spent most of the night bailing it out (my basement has no sump). Fortunately nothing got ruined. The only valuable things down there are the furnace and water heater.



VTEnviro said:


> I'm going to a conference on stormwater all day. Woo hoo!


Can you model the stormwater around my basement so it doesn't flood again?


----------



## Supe (Mar 11, 2009)

mudpuppy said:


> I am not having a good day. My basement flooded last night due to a nearly constant rain over the past four days. I spent most of the night bailing it out (my basement has no sump). Fortunately nothing got ruined. The only valuable things down there are the furnace and water heater.
> 
> 
> Can you model the stormwater around my basement so it doesn't flood again?



That sucks, Mudpuppy 

My parents were cleaning out/reorganizing our basement some years back, when a combination of heavy storms and our moron neighbor's pool filter caused it to flood. The water level came up about a foot and a half, and they lost of lot of old wedding photos/photos from when they were dating.


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 11, 2009)

BlySkyy, sorry about the RIF, you're not affected are you?

Mudpuppy, hope this isn't a common occurance. My inlaws dealt with a similar situation recently. Be glad you don't have 30 years of accumulation in your basement. What a mess!!!! Good luck with the cleanup.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 11, 2009)

mudpuppy said:


> I am not having a good day. My basement flooded last night due to a nearly constant rain over the past four days. I spent most of the night bailing it out (my basement has no sump). Fortunately nothing got ruined. The only valuable things down there are the furnace and water heater.


Ouch. That's no fun at all.

Mine got water again this last weekend too. It only got the carpet wet but I've been drying it out for the last three days. Looks like I have a leak to fix and replacing the flooring in the basement has just jumped up the priority list. My biggest problem is that my office is down here in the middle of it.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 11, 2009)

Home for lunch; my basement needed a bailout. Still no damage and it looks like the water is coming in slower than it was. Whew.

But I got my mail and in it is a corrected 1098 from the credit union. Now I have to refile my taxes! Not a good day.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh, and I pulled something in my back doing all the water-hauling.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 11, 2009)

mudpuppy said:


> Home for lunch; my basement needed a bailout. Still no damage and it looks like the water is coming in slower than it was. Whew.
> But I got my mail and in it is a corrected 1098 from the credit union. Now I have to refile my taxes! Not a good day.


It's not a bailout...it's a loan to help the basement stay dry.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 11, 2009)

mudpuppy said:


> Oh, and I pulled something in my back doing all the water-hauling.


I'm having a bad day for a related reason.

My sciatica is back. I injured a disc (L4-L5) back in 1999 while powerlifting. I must have re-injured it but I don't know how. I am having trouble walking, steps are killing me, and sitting, standing, lying are all becoming difficult. It's making me on edge.

I'll probably be doped up on painkillers by weeks end.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 11, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> It's not a bailout...it's a loan to help the basement stay dry succeed.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 11, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> I'm having a bad day for a related reason.
> My sciatica is back. I injured a disc (L4-L5) back in 1999 while powerlifting. I must have re-injured it but I don't know how. I am having trouble walking, steps are killing me, and sitting, standing, lying are all becoming difficult. It's making me on edge.
> 
> I'll probably be doped up on painkillers by weeks end.


Sorry to hear about the back issues, mp and DV. Here's hoping you guys get healthy soon.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 11, 2009)

I think mine is just a sore muscle, so hopefully it will clear up in a few days. DVINNY's sounds much more serious. Hope it gets better on its own buddy.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 11, 2009)

meh, I'll be fine.

Just cranky for a while. :bawling:


----------



## maryannette (Mar 11, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> meh, I'll be fine.
> 
> Just cranky for a while. :bawling:


Hey, teammate! Why is it okay for guys to be cranky for a while when they hurt their back and if a girl has bad cramps and is cranky that's not alright?


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 12, 2009)

Because if this shit happened to me once a month, I be F'in used to it by now. 

j/k ing


----------



## maryannette (Mar 12, 2009)

Today is going to be a GLORIOUS day!

Well, maybe. It has the potential to be either really good or the day from hell. Either way, I'm ready for it.

:bio:


----------



## Supe (Mar 12, 2009)

My boss is back in today, and the spreadsheet we were FINALLY sent to test out our new software is so erroneous and incomplete, we can't do anything with it.

I can't even be happy that tomorrow is my Friday off, because I think I'm going to be stuck coming in here at least part of the day.

No bueno.


----------



## frazil (Mar 12, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> Because if this shit happened to me once a month, I be F'in used to it by now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no you didn't...LOL.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 12, 2009)

Supe said:


> My boss is back in today, and the spreadsheet we were FINALLY sent to test out our new software is so erroneous and incomplete, we can't do anything with it.
> I can't even be happy that tomorrow is my Friday off, because I think I'm going to be stuck coming in here at least part of the day.
> 
> No bueno.



Yeah, we're going to need you to go ahead and come in on Saturday as well.


----------



## Supe (Mar 12, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Yeah, we're going to need you to go ahead and come in on Saturday as well.


I may be coming in a lot more than that for that matter. In North Carolina.

Turns out the client has questioned our welding program on a project, since it's headed by QC and our QC manager there is overwhelmed. They're worried about the correct welding procedures being applied, NDE assignment, etc, so the client went straight to our division president and requested a full time welding engineer on site. As luck would have it, I happen to be the _only _welding engineer this division has.

So unless I do some spectacular presentation to convince them that things are fine as they are (which in all honesty, they're not, thanks to the piping and boiler guys), then I'm probably packing it up and heading east.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 12, 2009)

Supe said:


> I may be coming in a lot more than that for that matter. In North Carolina.
> 
> Turns out the client has questioned our welding program on a project, since it's headed by QC and our QC manager there is overwhelmed. They're worried about the correct welding procedures being applied, NDE assignment, etc, so the client went straight to our division president and requested a full time welding engineer on site. As luck would have it, I happen to be the _only _welding engineer this division has.
> 
> So unless I do some spectacular presentation to convince them that things are fine as they are (which in all honesty, they're not, thanks to the piping and boiler guys), then I'm probably packing it up and heading east.



Cool. The Carolinas are great, I'm more partial to the Southern variety but they're both spectacular states. Where in NC?


----------



## Supe (Mar 12, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Cool. The Carolinas are great, I'm more partial to the Southern variety but they're both spectacular states. Where in NC?


Right down near the South Carolina border, about an hour west of Charlotte.

I've got mixed feelings about going. It's a HUGE 800MW plant, and to be the site welding engineer would be a huge resume booster, and the guys I'd be working directly under are OK. But the project itself is VERY disjointed, the site management leaves a LOT to be desired, and they've been running off some of our best guys. I have a feeling that me trying to be even remotely productive would be a never-ending political battle.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 12, 2009)

Supe said:


> Right down near the South Carolina border, about an hour west of Charlotte.
> 
> I've got mixed feelings about going. It's a HUGE 800MW plant, and to be the site welding engineer would be a huge resume booster, and the guys I'd be working directly under are OK. But the project itself is VERY disjointed, the site management leaves a LOT to be desired, and they've been running off some of our best guys. I have a feeling that me trying to be even remotely productive would be a never-ending political battle.



Gotcha. So around the King's Mountain area?

I used to drive I-85 between Atlanta and Charlotte at least twice a month. I hated the drive but Charlotte is a cool town. I think that's probably where I'm headed after I've finished these projects down here.


----------



## Supe (Mar 12, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Gotcha. So around the King's Mountain area?
> I used to drive I-85 between Atlanta and Charlotte at least twice a month. I hated the drive but Charlotte is a cool town. I think that's probably where I'm headed after I've finished these projects down here.


Little bit further west, north of Gaffney I think. Only been to the site once so far and was riding shotgun, so I didn't really pay attention. The Carolinas aren't bad, but I've really fallen in love with Houston, and am hoping to end up back here one way or another.

The other nice thing about going down there that I forgot to think of, is that that client is HUGE into the Nuclear industry, so this would be a pretty simple segue from Fossil to Nuke.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 12, 2009)

Supe said:


> Little bit further west, north of Gaffney I think. Only been to the site once so far and was riding shotgun, so I didn't really pay attention. The Carolinas aren't bad, but I've really fallen in love with Houston, and am hoping to end up back here one way or another.
> The other nice thing about going down there that I forgot to think of, is that that client is HUGE into the Nuclear industry, so this would be a pretty simple segue from Fossil to Nuke.



Gafney is the peach capital of the world. So you'll be able to get some good peaches there. Other than that, there ain't shit to do there. You'll definitely have to make the drive to Charlotte to find a harem of girls with whom you'd be willing to have sexual relations.


----------



## Supe (Mar 12, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Gafney is the peach capital of the world. So you'll be able to get some good peaches there. Other than that, there ain't shit to do there. You'll definitely have to make the drive to Charlotte to find a harem of girls with whom you'd be willing to have sexual relations.



I know, it's terrible :bawling:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 12, 2009)

I think your talking about the plant near Cashiers...


----------



## chaosiscash (Mar 12, 2009)

MMM, there's a great BBQ joint in Cashiers. Its at the only intersection, you can't miss it.

Duke Power, perhaps?


----------



## Supe (Mar 12, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I think your talking about the plant near Cashiers...



Nope. But this link can probably clue you in as to which one it is.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 12, 2009)

Supe said:


> Nope. But this link can probably clue you in as to which one it is.


HAHAHA!! Bet they'd be whining if the power was cut off to them. "Well you said you didn't want coal power..."


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 12, 2009)

Supe said:


> Nope. But this link can probably clue you in as to which one it is.


Looks like a bad case of NIMBY.


----------



## Supe (Mar 12, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Looks like a bad case of NIMBY.


The funny thing is that there's NOTHING in that area. Most of the opposition is headed by the global warming nutjobs who are rounding up the locals to make a big deal out of nothing. Mind you, this isn't even a new plant, but an upgrade to an existing plant that is currently in operation.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 12, 2009)

Supe said:


> The funny thing is that there's NOTHING in that area. Most of the opposition is headed by the global warming nutjobs who are rounding up the locals to make a big deal out of nothing. Mind you, this isn't even a new plant, but an upgrade to an existing plant that is currently in operation.



They probably had to import hippies from Cali and the northeast. I could probably count on one hand the number of environuts in the Carolinas.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 12, 2009)

I ended up in the day from hell. I'm trying to get past some ridiculously strict self-imposed regulations that have brought one of my projects to a screeching halt. After spending most of the day researching, writing e-mails, compiling data, and talking on the phone, I thought I was almost there. But, NOOOOOOOOOO! I might end up working my Friday off, too.


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 13, 2009)

Hope you don't have to work today Mary...



> strict self-imposed regulations


 Does that mean YOU imposed these regulations???  
My day is off to a pretty good start. Cooper slept from 8PM to 5AM and my wife took him this morning because I had to be at work early... because, I'm taking off early to help setup a fundraiser at my kid's elementary school this afternoon. It ought to be a good time leading me into the weekend.

Where's Dave Chappel when you need him on a Friday?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## bigray76 (Mar 13, 2009)

Good: my boss is out today

Bad: my drinking buddy (electrical guy) has a phone conference which has not been set for time yet - no $2 pints for lunch

Good: I will have help in the office today (one of the field engineers is in and is an amazing worker) - frees me up from doing a ton of leg work on one of my bids

Bad: I have been up since 4:15; my wife had to go to a conference on Long Island and needed to hit the road early (now she knows what it was like for me to work out there)

Good: It's friday!!!!

Bad: I am two days behind with work

Good: It's friday!!!


----------



## frazil (Mar 13, 2009)

&lt;--- cranky


----------



## chaosiscash (Mar 13, 2009)

It good b/c its Friday, but I have to leave for New Mexico for two weeks on Sunday. Oh well, maybe I can get in a little skiing over the weekend out there (if the hills are still open).


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 13, 2009)

Today is good for me. It's Friday, and it's pay day. And I still have a job! T-minus 1 week and 1 day till vacation in Florida! Yay!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm working on project budgets all day today. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. I was hoping I was going to get out of here early today because I've already worked 50 hours this week (which I can't bill OT for because it's on an overhead number and isn't billable) but if I don't finish the budgeting work then I can't get a billable project number. Sort of a Catch 22.


----------



## Freon (Mar 13, 2009)

Let's see:

1) Friday - but I am offshore 

2) Payday - Big :thumbs:

3) Seafood day on the barge (Every Friday) - Eat my body weight in crabs and shrimp :thumbs: :thumbs:

4) No beer 

5) Rotate off on Wednesday :thumbs: :thumbs: :thumbs:

The :thumbs:s win!!!!

Freon


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 13, 2009)

Freon said:


> Let's see:
> 1) Friday - but I am offshore
> 
> 2) Payday - Big :thumbs:
> ...


So how did the flowers work out?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 13, 2009)

Free pizza in about half an hour from now! And I get to pick it up, which means I ain't working.


----------



## Freon (Mar 13, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> So how did the flowers work out?



I called home and she thanked me for the beautiful flowers and the romantic note. I expect some serious smoochin' when I get home!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 13, 2009)

Freon said:


> I called home and she thanked me for the beautiful flowers and the romantic note. I expect some serious smoochin' when I get home!!!


Looks like you got some more :thumbs: :thumbs: :thumbs: :thumbs: to add to your Friday! You have now reminded me that Mrs. Buff hasn't gotten flowers since V-day. I usually bring her some when the last batch that I got her die. The ones from V-day are still kicking around, but the missus can never have enough flowers. Plus, I'm in a GREAT mood today. So Mrs. Buff will get the residual from my good feelings.


----------



## MGX (Mar 13, 2009)

Its the Friday before I leave for a week in New Orleans [vacation, not business].

:multiplespotting:


----------



## klk (Mar 13, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I'm working on project budgets all day today. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. I was hoping I was going to get out of here early today because I've already worked 50 hours this week (which I can't bill OT for because it's on an overhead number and isn't billable) but if I don't finish the budgeting work then I can't get a billable project number. Sort of a Catch 22.


I know how that goes, it sucks having to work OT and not get paid for it!

Today is pretty good:

1) Went on the site visit today to see the finished construction of the nightmare design project from hell. Client PM of course pointed out the bad things we did, but in general said the good definitely outweighed the bad. :thumbs: Makes me realize what a difference it makes to have an awesome contractor!

2) About to leave work to go drink some beers and watch my Beavs play baseball here in PDX. :beerchug:

3) Its Friday!

On the other hand, I have to work tomorrow . . .


----------



## Supe (Mar 15, 2009)

Today wasn't bad, until I went for my tattoo sitting. 4 hours on my left ribs, and I'm completely exhausted from the ordeal. It looked a LOT smaller on paper. This thing is the size of a medium billboard.


----------



## SSmith (Mar 16, 2009)

It could be worse. Work has been on my mind all weekend. So I decided to get up early to go tackle it first thing this morning.

Having a hard time putting myself in drive this morning though...


----------



## maryannette (Mar 16, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> Does that mean YOU imposed these regulations???


Another "TEAM" member imposed the regulations. This week should be interesting. :sharkattack:


----------



## SSmith (Mar 16, 2009)

Supe said:


> Today wasn't bad, until I went for my tattoo sitting. 4 hours on my left ribs, and I'm completely exhausted from the ordeal. It looked a LOT smaller on paper. This thing is the size of a medium billboard.


Bigger tattoos that you can see are much better than smaller ones you cant.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 16, 2009)

I had a date that went well on Friday, I got some major cleaning projects done on my house so I can put it on the market this week, and my team got the #1 seed in the NCAA Tourney. I had a damn good weekend. Today, we have a lunch/party at work because we were selected as one of the best places to work in the state, and I have a ton of work to do. So it's shaping up to be a good week too.


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 16, 2009)

Similar here wilheldp... My high school bb team is in the final 4 in the state tourney, my college team won their conference tournament and ended up with a 3 seed in the NCAA (well above anyone's expectations this year), I came in early to leave early for a meeting at my daughter's school (weather is nice), and my caffeine is kicking in!

arty-smiley-048: :th_rockon: :mf_bounce8:


----------



## Supe (Mar 16, 2009)

SSmith said:


> Bigger tattoos that you can see are much better than smaller ones you cant.


Well, you could see it from space if I didn't have my shirt on, but its covered completely with the exception of a bit below my armpit with just a tank top on. While I showed my chest one to the people on these boards, everything I get done has a personal meaning, so as long as I know they're there, that's all that matters to me, and I rarely show them to people. Even excluding the dress code here at work, I cover them up most of the time.

Unless of course, I know the chick I'm hitting on digs tattoos. Then another shirt button gets unbuttoned.


----------



## frazil (Mar 16, 2009)

Well the snow has turned a bit slushy in places and icy in others. So even though its in the 40s and clear blue skies, the snowboarding this morning was just okay.


----------



## Supe (Mar 16, 2009)

We've finally got a clear day, and its back in the 60's.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes, I am having a good day. I may have gotten a 10% pay cut yesterday, but it is only temporary (or so I'm told), and I'm still employed. It is 59F outside, with a case of severe clear. And T-minus 3.5 days till vacation! :bananapowerslide:


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 17, 2009)

Supposed to be near 80 here today. I'm just glad I don't have windows.


----------



## Freon (Mar 17, 2009)

We've made some serious progress today on the project, Had a big-ass steak for lunch and I am on the first helo off the rig tomorrow.

Freon


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 17, 2009)

Freon said:


> We've made some serious progress today on the project, Had a big-ass steak for lunch and I am on the first helo off the rig tomorrow.
> Freon


Congrats, Freon! Enjoy the fruits of your spoils when you arrive home!


----------



## Supe (Mar 17, 2009)

Cons:

-My boss has assigned me the task of finding presenters for our conference in April.

-I had to write a project specification based on another specification that was never published, but the construction was fab'd to that spec anyways.

-I'm going to have to give a portion of a presentation to a HUGE client, which is fine. What's not fine, is that the bulk of the presentation will be given by a complete idiot, and the site putting him in charge of it was a major mistake.

Pros:

-My boss is out of the office until Friday

-Our Director is moving to another corporate office. It's not so much the fact that he's not breathing down our necks, but he can make a MUCH stronger push to correct our technical problems when facing the opposition face to face.

-Another client has raised concern over the way our welding program was being handled. This will make it even easier for me to push to restructure everything as I've been planning for the past 9 months.

-My proverbial baby, the new weld tracking software I've been developing with a third party vendor, is almost done, and will earn me some major brownie points with the big clients, and with the overseas guys from the process side who are tracking things by scribbling on ISO's.

Pros win it 4:3, so I guess its a good day.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 17, 2009)

Freon said:


> We've made some serious progress today on the project, Had a big-ass steak for lunch and I am on the first helo off the rig tomorrow.
> Freon


That just summarized all the good points I remember about working offshore - big-ass steaks and the helo ride the hell outta there.

Had any mechanical problems on the helos yet Freon? Working off CA, I only rode helos on maybe 50% of my jobs, but even at that, I experienced two emergency landings back at the airport after minor (thank God) mechanical failures. I preferred the crewboats.


----------



## Freon (Mar 17, 2009)

Dleg said:


> That just summarized all the good points I remember about working offshore - big-ass steaks and the helo ride the hell outta there.
> Had any mechanical problems on the helos yet Freon? Working off CA, I only rode helos on maybe 50% of my jobs, but even at that, I experienced two emergency landings back at the airport after minor (thank God) mechanical failures. I preferred the crewboats.



I've yet to have a problem. So I hope my luck holds out.

Freon


----------



## Dleg (Mar 17, 2009)

^It probably will. I think I just have had bad luck (or good, the way I look at it) with that stuff.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 18, 2009)

Good morning, EB. I don't know what kind of a day I'm in for, but I'll be glad when it's over. Dog and pony show. 

Actually, today is the PRE-visit for tomorrow's REAL visit, so I'll be really glad when tomorrow is done.


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 18, 2009)

We have an executive visit planned for next Monday. As soon as you drive on site you can smell fresh paint and cleaning solution.

In a time when resources are so scarce, it's amazing what management will do to try to make themselves look good at the last minute. NO! We are NOT working any OT due to cost controls. Um, they are visiting next week? OK, I approve 20% OT...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 18, 2009)

I think it is gonna be a good day. Mom is doing much better than everyone expected after the triple bypass, there is no boss for the rest of the week, the admin is out, so no incomings, and its gonna be sunny and 65 this afternoon, so the wife and I might take a stroll ths afternoon.


----------



## Supe (Mar 18, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I think it is gonna be a good day. Mom is doing much better than everyone expected after the triple bypass, there is no boss for the rest of the week, the admin is out, so no incomings, and its gonna be sunny and 65 this afternoon, so the wife and I might take a stroll ths afternoon.


Glad to hear your mother is doing well!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks. She's already demanding to go on a trip Sunday, but its a two hour round trip over some bumpy roads, so she's been advised against it. She's hardheaded strong-willed, so we'll see.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 18, 2009)

Sounds like a pretty serious procedure. Glad she's ok!

Sometimes people think they're invincible and you need to remind them to take it easy after that stuff.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 18, 2009)

^Yeah, i know. Her appendix BURST and she didn't tell anyone about it. Said she felt some pain about 18 hours afterwards. THAT one was a close call.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 18, 2009)

Glad your mom is back to her old, strong-willed self, Cappy!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 19, 2009)

My day is not off to a good start. For one thing, it's 7:15 and I've already been here half an hour.

The other lovely thing I woke up to this morning was a bedroom carpet full of blood spots all over the place. I trimmed the dog's nails last night, and he was squirmy. I cut one too close and it began to drip blood and it would not stop. After 45 minutes of holding cotton up to it, it finally stopped, and I went to bed...or so I thought.

He must have licked at it overnight and opened it up. I spent 25 minutes on my hands and knees scrubbing it up with Woolite earlier.


----------



## Supe (Mar 19, 2009)

Today will be a tossup. Both bosses are out of the office, but I just know the phone calls will start rolling in at 8:00. I've also got to manage to track down speakers for a conference, who are willing to fly and pay hotel on their own dime, because our company won't pay for it. Yea, like that's going to happen.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 19, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> My day is not off to a good start. For one thing, it's 7:15 and I've already been here half an hour.


:sniff:

Poor, POOR VTE. Hope your day is getting better.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 19, 2009)

Despite a bad start (flat ire on wife's car), looks like the day's getting better. Mom's getting out of the hospital today, two days earlier than expected.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 19, 2009)

^ Hooray for Mama CW!

As far as the tire goes, it could be worse. Last time I had one I went out to clear the snow off my car to see that one tire sprang a leak and deflated overnight.

So I'm trying to change a tire in about 8 or 9" of snow, its still coming down, the spare tire cover is frozen on....and it was my birthday. :suicide1:


----------



## Dleg (Mar 19, 2009)

Today has kind of sucked. My son was tossing and turning and crying all night because his tooth was hurting. He has a bad cavity and is mildly autistic, so our dentist has been unable to get him to comply for the past several months (we don't have the resources around here to anesthetize him), so his advice was just to let it go until it got so bad it required pulling. So we thought that moment had occurred, so we brought him in this morning. The poor little guy had finally resigned himself to it, and told the dentist "OK I'm ready to sleep" (referring to the nitrous - which doesn't actually make him sleep, and has not been enough in the past), but the dentist wasn't ready for him. So he just gave us antibiotics and told us he hoped that would kill the infection and make the pain go away, and we would try again later. The Navy is coming through here in August to do a full anaesthesia dental clinic for all the kids with special needs like my son, but we don't think he can make it until then.

Sometimes living in the middle of nowhere (literally - can't drive out) has its drawbacks.

But on the positive side, I got an e-mail from an interviewer today, and it's looking pretty good for me with a federal position in Arizona.


----------



## rudy (Mar 19, 2009)

So sorry Dleg. Poor little Dleg. Hope he feels better soon. How about some Anbesol? If it's swollen, how about some warm cloths to reduce the swelling. I feel so bad for him.

Federal prison in Arizona? really? Hope all turns out well.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 19, 2009)

Anbesol kicks ass, but it is very temporary. One of my wisdom teeth had a cavity in it down to the roots, and I couldn't get it removed for over a week. They gave me Percosets for the pain, but I mainly used Anbesol about every hour to make the hurting stop.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 19, 2009)

Dleg said:


> Today has kind of sucked. My son was tossing and turning and crying all night because his tooth was hurting. He has a bad cavity and is mildly autistic, so our dentist has been unable to get him to comply for the past several months (we don't have the resources around here to anesthetize him), so his advice was just to let it go until it got so bad it required pulling. So we thought that moment had occurred, so we brought him in this morning. The poor little guy had finally resigned himself to it, and told the dentist "OK I'm ready to sleep" (referring to the nitrous - which doesn't actually make him sleep, and has not been enough in the past), but the dentist wasn't ready for him. So he just gave us antibiotics and told us he hoped that would kill the infection and make the pain go away, and we would try again later. The Navy is coming through here in August to do a full anaesthesia dental clinic for all the kids with special needs like my son, but we don't think he can make it until then.
> Sometimes living in the middle of nowhere (literally - can't drive out) has its drawbacks.
> 
> But on the positive side, I got an e-mail from an interviewer today, and it's looking pretty good for me with a federal position in Arizona.



Damn Dleg, that sucks. I guess we take that kind of stuff for granted back here. I hope things get better for you. Can you get children's motrin there. That stuff works wonders for us. If you can't I'll FedEx you some.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 19, 2009)

federal POSITION^^^^^ !!! No way in hell would I work at a prison. I'm looking at jobs with the Indian Health Service, trying to become a commissioned US Public Health Service Officer. I know a few of those guys out here, and they are engineering studs and seem to really enjoy their careers. They get to move around a LOT, too, which i find appealing.

Yeah, little Dleg was on Anbesol several times last night. Now he's on the antibiotics and ibuprofen, but it's pretty funny to see him denying the pain - pain means a trip to the dentist, so he's vehement in his "it's not hurt!!!" statements (now that he is awake).


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 19, 2009)

Dleg - hope things improve with your son's tooth. How horrible, you don't want him to be in pain, but I can sympathize with difficulty in treatment and other issues. Hope things improve for his sake, hate to hear the little guy is in pain.


----------



## rudy (Mar 19, 2009)

Dleg said:


> federal POSITION^^^^^ !!! No way in hell would I work at a prison. I'm looking at jobs with the Indian Health Service, trying to become a commissioned US Public Health Service Officer. I know a few of those guys out here, and they are engineering studs and seem to really enjoy their careers. They get to move around a LOT, too, which i find appealing.
> 
> Yeah, little Dleg was on Anbesol several times last night. Now he's on the antibiotics and ibuprofen, but it's pretty funny to see him denying the pain - pain means a trip to the dentist, so he's vehement in his "it's not hurt!!!" statements (now that he is awake).


Ohhh.... so sorry...  how funny. My Evelyn Woods speed reading backfired. I was going to say, "prison... what a waste of great engineering talent." then, i thought "maybe new prisons need some sort of permit expertise. who knows?"

hope all goes well with the interview and little dleg.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 20, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Mom's getting out of the hospital today, two days earlier than expected.


Very glad, Capt. Hope she continues to improve.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 20, 2009)

Dleg said:


> The poor little guy had finally resigned himself to it, and told the dentist "OK I'm ready to sleep" (referring to the nitrous - which doesn't actually make him sleep, and has not been enough in the past), but the dentist wasn't ready for him. So he just gave us antibiotics and told us he hoped that would kill the infection and make the pain go away, and we would try again later.
> But on the positive side, I got an e-mail from an interviewer today, and it's looking pretty good for me with a federal position in Arizona.


Good luck with the tooth situation and with the job situation.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 20, 2009)

Now that I've had a cheddar Bo biscuit and my first cup of coffee, I think it's going to be a good day.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the well wishes!

Dleg, hope the tooth situation works out. That ain't fun.

I taught drafting in a prison for a couple of years. It was OK, but beginning to get a little boring.


----------



## Supe (Mar 20, 2009)

Good luck on both counts, Dleg!

Morning is off to a good start. REALLY cute girl who I always manage to walk in with at the same time (well, usually I trail behind a bit so I can stare at her butt), introduced herself to me on the way in today.

Only problem is that I can't remember her name. I think its Sharon or Sheryl.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 20, 2009)

We flunked the Canine Good Citizen test last night. That's a bummer but oh well. The thing that pissed me off is that we were told one thing during the training classes about treats and rewards during the test, then something different by the evaluator at test time.

It's like walking into the PE and they tell you that you can't use the calculator you brought, despite what ELSES told you.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 20, 2009)

rudy said:


> So sorry Dleg. Poor little Dleg. Hope he feels better soon. How about some Anbesol? If it's swollen, how about some warm cloths to reduce the swelling. I feel so bad for him.
> Federal prison in Arizona? really? Hope all turns out well.



Watch out for the corn hole Dleg.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 20, 2009)

In these conjugal visits, you can have sex with women??


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 20, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> We flunked the Canine Good Citizen test last night.


Rupert's a bad mofo!


----------



## Supe (Mar 20, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> In these conjugal visits, you can have sex with women??



I am loving the barrage of Office Space quotes as of late.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 20, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> In these conjugal visits, you can have sex with women??


I'm a free man and I haven't had a conjugal visit in six months.


----------



## Supe (Mar 20, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm a free man and I haven't had a conjugal visit in six months.


I'm not sure you understand how these conjugal visits work.

On a slightly sad, more serious note, I was actually browsing prison inmate dating websites, and seriously considered replying to a few female inmates at some of the prisons here in TX.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 20, 2009)

Supe said:


> I'm not sure you understand how these conjugal visits work.
> 
> On a slightly sad, more serious note, I was actually browsing prison inmate dating websites, and seriously considered replying to a few female inmates at some of the prisons here in TX.



Ha. That's awesome. Did you ever see the Seinfeld where George had a girlfriend that was in prison? To me that's a win-win. You get the conjugal visits, you can't buy her presents because I'm sure they don't allow that kind of stuff in prison, and if she starts getting to clingy you can stop going to see her because it isn't like she's coming to see you. The only problem I see is that if she's been convicted of a violent crime you better watch your back Jack. Hell hath no fury like a woman convict out on parole scorn.


----------



## Supe (Mar 20, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Ha. That's awesome. Did you ever see the Seinfeld where George had a girlfriend that was in prison? To me that's a win-win. You get the conjugal visits, you can't buy her presents because I'm sure they don't allow that kind of stuff in prison, and if she starts getting to clingy you can stop going to see her because it isn't like she's coming to see you. The only problem I see is that if she's been convicted of a violent crime you better watch your back Jack. Hell hath no fury like a woman convict out on parole scorn.



That was the nice thing. Most of the sites let them list their release/parole dates. You bet your ass I'd use a fake name. Thankfully, none of the cute ones had murder charges. Mostly assault, theft, or forgery/money laundering.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 20, 2009)

Supe said:


> That was the nice thing. Most of the sites let them list their release/parole dates. You bet your ass I'd use a fake name. Thankfully, none of the cute ones had murder charges. Mostly assault, theft, or forgery/money laundering.



I think I'd go with the forgery/money laundering chicks. Assault and you know she's got a temper, so don't piss her off, lest she stab you or something. Theft and you'll always be looking out for your stuff and suspecting her of stealing. But forgery/money laundering, those chicks already have money so they can even pay for dinner with fake credit cards.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 20, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Rupert's a bad mofo!


88 lbs of laying on his back and submitting most of the time. A sheer terror.



Supe said:


> That was the nice thing. Most of the sites let them list their release/parole dates. You bet your ass I'd use a fake name. Thankfully, none of the cute ones had murder charges. Mostly assault, theft, or forgery/money laundering.


Assault as in drunken bar fight or assault as in beat someone with a lead pipe and left them in a coma?

I'm with Chuck, I'd go with laundering girl as well. What's the worst that happens? You spend a Saturday night together driving a stolen vehicle with $100,000 in international drug money in the trunk and drop it off at an undisclosed location.

More fun than a movie!


----------



## Supe (Mar 20, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> 88 lbs of laying on his back and submitting most of the time. A sheer terror.
> 
> 
> Assault as in drunken bar fight or assault as in beat someone with a lead pipe and left them in a coma?
> ...



They tend not to get quite so descriptive. Naturally, I'd be a little inquisitive about it during e-mail/letter exchanges before actually meeting up with them. Some of the really good profiles were the ones who were looking to date lawyers, and then went into how they were wrongfully accused of a crime they didn't commit, or how they justified stabbing someone because so and so did this first, etc.

But the BEST part, is that a lot of prisons apparently take regular portraits of the girls. There were a TON of high school senior portrait styled photos of women in their pale grey or orange jumpsuits, laying down with their chin resting on the backside of their hand, etc.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 20, 2009)

^ Damn, I was hoping for the pics during the full body cavity searches.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 20, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> 88 lbs of laying on his back and submitting most of the time. A sheer terror.


Don't let him fool you! he's got a mean streak in him a mile wide!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 20, 2009)

^ Nah, he's afraid of the cat. :true: Loveable smush of a pooch, but not exactly guard dog caliber.

See below for further details.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 20, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ Nah, he's afraid of the cat. :true: Loveable smush of a pooch, but not exactly guard dog caliber.See below for further details.


My parents lab is getting old so his guard dog ability isn't like it used to, but people in uniform (any kind) or people with masks/all bundled up still rile him up...so do the Jahovah witness people (I don't know why).

Their dog is a pretty good at reading people. If he senses any hint of shadyness he will not let you near anyone in the family. My sister still lives at home, the dog will plop himself between her and a guy if he doesn't like him. It's rather funny to watch.


----------



## Parks and Rec (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't buy it VT...I heard your dog likes bunny rabbits.


----------



## Supe (Mar 23, 2009)

Damn right I am. I'm tired and work sucks, but I have a _smoking_ hot date tonight. I'm giddier than a 16 year old guy on prom night!


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 23, 2009)

Supe said:


> Damn right I am. I'm tired and work sucks, but I have a _smoking_ hot date tonight. I'm giddier than a 16 year old guy on prom night!


:GotPics: Interested in what constitutes "smoking" hot as opposed to just hot


----------



## Supe (Mar 23, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> :GotPics: Interested in what constitutes "smoking" hot as opposed to just hot



She's only 5'3", so she can wear heels and not be taller than me :dancingnaughty:


----------



## Freon (Mar 23, 2009)

OK, but does she have her own teeth?


----------



## Supe (Mar 23, 2009)

Freon said:


> OK, but does she have her own teeth?



All of them! 27 y/o, petite, and as far as I know, no kids!


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 23, 2009)

and is her head "flattish"?


----------



## Supe (Mar 23, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> and is her head "flattish"?



I sure hope it is under all that hair. I've got a lot of beer that still needs drinking (and subsequently setting down somewhere).


----------



## Supe (Mar 23, 2009)

Keeps getting better! Got two reps booked for our conference, and more importantly, I booked ANOTHER date! This time with the even HOTTER tattooed girl, with the only trade-off being that she's a single mother. Either way, she's a modern day pin-up style girl, so I'm more than willing to overlook any little bastards she's got running around.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 23, 2009)

In my dating days, tattoos and kids were both deal killers.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 23, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> In my dating days, tattoos and kids were both deal killers.



In my day being an inmate or an ex-con was a deal killer but ahh, times are changin.


----------



## Supe (Mar 23, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> In my dating days, tattoos and kids were both deal killers.



I'm very pro-tattoo, but VERY anti-child. Just the fact that I'm willing to date this one should give a pretty clear idea of what sort of arm candy we're dealing with. Here's to hoping she doesn't look like Jabba below the bust line.


----------



## Supe (Mar 23, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> In my day being an inmate or an ex-con was a deal killer but ahh, times are changin.



Oh, come on, they're searched before conjugal visits, and their behavior has obviously improved somewhat if they're on parole, especially the launderers.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 23, 2009)

Supe said:


> Here's to hoping she doesn't look like Jabba below the bust line.



Here's to hoping that you find out.


----------



## Supe (Mar 23, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Here's to hoping that you find out.



:beerchug: :dancingnaughty:

Worst case scenario, I'll just find a high bar-top and a short stool and make her sit on that. She's only 5'2", so it shouldn't be that hard anyways 

(Just as a side note, I'm not really that picky or shallow aside from gross misrepresentation. I'm not an ugly guy, but I'm no knight in shining armor, that's for damn sure.)


----------



## Supe (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, met up with girl #1 and her friend, tagged my neighbor along to give me a fair assessment.

Girl #1 is really cute, less normal than I'd anticipated (in a good way), and I will probably go out with her again. The bad part was that I ate sushi before I went, and for whatever reason, I was feeling really nauseous for the better part of the night, to where I got up and went to the bathroom twice thinking I was going to blow chunks. As a result, I probably came off quieter/less interested than I was, but it was more of a "hey, I don't want to vomit in your hair" kind of thing. Luckily the feeling subsided for the remainder of the evening.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 24, 2009)

Having bad fish swimming around in a pool of beer is never a good idea...


----------



## Supe (Mar 24, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Having bad fish swimming around in a pool of beer is never a good idea...



Needless to say, Sushi Nikko is off my restaurant list for a while.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 4, 2009)

:w00t: :multiplespotting:

Got my letter from the Dept of Energy, Labor &amp; Economic Growth today - Mich Board of Professional Surveyors has approved me for PS exam, which I'll take next Oct.! - not bad for an unemployed guy. . . oh wait, i'm not unemployed anymore either - not doing surveying (or civil), ironically I'm more in an environmental / process engineering track as contract employee - will be kinda funny to get my PS initials when I'm not remotely doing surveying work, they'll totally wonder what to do with me :wave2: . good day, good week! :woot: :bananapowerslide: :mf_boff: :Banane36:


----------



## klk (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey Congrats EM! That's great news. :multiplespotting:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 4, 2009)

^Ditto! Congrats on getting a job!


----------



## benbo (Apr 4, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> :w00t: :multiplespotting: Got my letter from the Dept of Energy, Labor &amp; Economic Growth today - Mich Board of Professional Surveyors has approved me for PS exam, which I'll take next Oct.! - not bad for an unemployed guy. . . oh wait, i'm not unemployed anymore either - not doing surveying (or civil), ironically I'm more in an environmental / process engineering track as contract employee - will be kinda funny to get my PS initials when I'm not remotely doing surveying work, they'll totally wonder what to do with me :wave2: . good day, good week! :woot: :bananapowerslide: :mf_boff: :Banane36:


EM, no wonder I haven't seen you around here much lately. Really, that is about the best news I've heard in a long time. You deserve it. You're beating the odds!

I mean I'm happy for Supe and all with his multiple hotties, but this is really great.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm very glad for em on the job and the exam.

Supe, not so much. Well, maybe, but I just can't appreciate that as much.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 4, 2009)

:thankyou: thanx all! Here's hoping for license #1 :40oz: . . .while earning the requisite exp (and $$) for license #2 :construction:


----------



## SSmith (Apr 4, 2009)

I got DAWIA certified in Production, Quality, Manufacturing this week. Woot!

And got approved to use training dollars to pay for my PhD classes. I will only have to come out of pocket for the books. Woot!

I convince my PM that we need to add 2 CDRLs to our contract that will cost roughly $10MM. He agreed and gave me another. Woot!

Today, I didn't even have to use my AK. I got to say it was a good day. Woot!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 5, 2009)

awesome news EM!!!! Congrats on the job!! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Dleg (Apr 5, 2009)

Congrats EM! And good luck on the PS exam!

And congrats to SSmith, too!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 6, 2009)

Good going EM and SS!

I had a pleasant, but low key weekend. Relaxed a lot, just what I needed.

Today started off with me sending in my little IOUs to Uncle Sam and the Green Mountain Boys. Didn't need that $1100 anyway.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 6, 2009)

Good news from EM and SS! Good day!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 6, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Good news from EM and SS! Good day!



How's the weather up there in Cola Capt.? It looks like we have some severe thunderstorms/tornado warnings heading this way.


----------



## Supe (Apr 6, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> oh wait, i'm not unemployed anymore either



Congrats! :woot: :bananapowerslide: :mf_boff: :Banane36:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 6, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> How's the weather up there in Cola Capt.? It looks like we have some severe thunderstorms/tornado warnings heading this way.


Tornado warnings til 1pm. We had a heck of a squall about 8:15, but the sun is out now. I think this might not be a good day for some folks.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 6, 2009)

Congrats, EM and SSmith!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 6, 2009)

All right, sitting at my desk, spamming EB, and watching a streaming feed of the Mets game. Life ain't half bad.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 6, 2009)

The state tax return showed up today! Money is always good.


----------



## Supe (Apr 6, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> All right, sitting at my desk, spamming EB, and watching a streaming feed of the Mets game. Life ain't half bad.



All streaming media blocked here at work. Makes me exceptionally pissed off, because I pay good money for Sirius that I could be listening to online while working.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 6, 2009)

Had a good day.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 6, 2009)

3 hitless innings of relief, I love it!

Opening Day is one of my favorite days of the year. I know most of the board here are football buffs but I absolutely love baseball. I'm going to Citi Field in a couple weeks and want to check out the new Yankee Stadium this year too. See if I can't take in a game at Fenway and some minor league ball as well.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 6, 2009)

Well, the pitching sure sucked in the Rockies-DBacks game. 9-8 D-bags.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 6, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I know most of the board here are football buffs but I absolutely love baseball.


Me, too. I've loved baseball all my life, well most of my life.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 9, 2009)

Good morning!

eeeeEEEEEE - YES!


----------



## Supe (Apr 9, 2009)

Morning, Mary. I've been here since 7:00 am YOUR time. Bleh.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 9, 2009)

Supe said:


> Morning, Mary. I've been here since 7:00 am YOUR time. Bleh.


Mornimg, Supe.  oking:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi everybody!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 9, 2009)

Bah humbug.


----------



## bigray76 (Apr 9, 2009)

Is it almost time for $2 pints yet?


----------



## Supe (Apr 9, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> Is it almost It's always time for $2 pints! yet?


----------



## Parks and Rec (Apr 9, 2009)

&lt;---Cracked the Champagne of Beers a little while ago


----------



## Supe (Apr 9, 2009)

It's a miracle! The vendor for our BEP piping did something we asked them to!

Now if they would only do the same for their boiler pressure parts. Still working on that.


----------



## SSmith (Apr 9, 2009)

I got to take a sick day when I wasn't sick!

But it was because wife had dental surgery and son had fever...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 9, 2009)

Got to go flying for work today. Nice day for a plane ride and both landings were greasers. On top of that, the client was more cooperative than normal, the meeting was over early, and I got to fly home shortly after lunch. All in all, a pretty good day.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 9, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> Got to go flying for work today. Nice day for a plane ride and both landings were greasers. On top of that, the client was more cooperative than normal, the meeting was over early, and I got to fly home shortly after lunch. All in all, a pretty good day.



I don't know what a greaser is as it pertains to aviation but I assume your definition of a greaser is different than Fudgey's?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 9, 2009)

^I don't even want to know exactly what Fudgey would apply that term to.

In pilot speak, it's a landing without even a thump when the wheels touch down. Just a little feeling of extra drag when they start to roll.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 9, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> ^I don't even want to know exactly what Fudgey would apply that term to.
> In pilot speak, it's a landing without even a thump when the wheels touch down. Just a little feeling of extra drag when they start to roll.



In Fudgey speak it's the thump of his large intestine followed by the drag of greasy diarrhea when it starts to roll out his rear end. So close to the same thing I guess.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 10, 2009)

yuk.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 10, 2009)

It's Friday so it is good day! Driving up to Chicago area tonight for the weekend.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 10, 2009)

Where is everyone today? It's quiet around here.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 10, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Where is everyone today? It's quiet around here.


It's Good Friday...a lot of places aren't working today.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 10, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> It's Good Friday...a lot of places aren't working today.



I forgot that some people actually have Good Friday off. We get squat for holidays here.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 10, 2009)

I wish. we get tons of holidays, but none around easter. We have a holiday drought from Mid-Feb until the end of may.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 10, 2009)

I get Patriots Day off a week from Monday, which is a nice little holiday tucked into that President's Day - Memorial Day rut.

Friday pizza is arriving shortly, and I'm finally not so swamped that I can just work at a relaxed pace this afternoon.

Damn right it was a good day!

This weekend should be good too. I scrapped my weekend plans to go to Maine, because the weather looks ploptastic, but the mrs. and I agreed to do no work this weekend and just spend some quality time together, as there has been a severe lack of that lately. If Sunday clears up maybe we can at least go for a hike locally.


----------



## bigray76 (Apr 10, 2009)

parks said:


> &lt;---Cracked the Champagne of Beers a little while ago


We will be good friends if you keep that kind of posting up... my basement beer fridge is filled with Pabst Blue Ribbon and the High Life!

Here's to getting out at 3 today!!!


----------



## cement (Apr 10, 2009)

wholly crap the office is empty today. with the home opener for the rockies and new snow for skiing i am the only one here.

I'm bailing :bananalama:


----------



## maryannette (Apr 10, 2009)

Today RDO.  Slept very late. Sat on the deck reading for awhile. Going to the grocery store and get something good to cook and some wine.


----------



## bigray76 (Apr 10, 2009)

^^^Mary, did you start drinking the wine????

I am so out of here in 4 minutes!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 10, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> ^^^Mary, did you start drinking the wine????
> I am so out of here in 4 minutes!!!


Bastard!


----------



## csb (Apr 12, 2009)

Of course it's a good day...it's Easter!


----------



## Supe (Apr 13, 2009)

2 1/2 hours until I blow this popsicle stand! Then I get to wait in line at the airport, then park my butt on a plane for 2 1/2 hours. At least all my meals this week are provided for! Good thing, too, since I just blew about 1/6 of my annual salary on a new race motor. Ah, the perks of being employed, single, and stupid!


----------



## bigray76 (Apr 13, 2009)

Where are you headed Supe?


----------



## Supe (Apr 14, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> Where are you headed Supe?


Currently in North Carolina. Rain last night, gorgeous today! Shame I was outside for all of 10 minutes. 2 presentations down, 3 to go. Two biggies in the AM.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 15, 2009)

Supe said:


> Currently in North Carolina. Rain last night, gorgeous today! Shame I was outside for all of 10 minutes. 2 presentations down, 3 to go. Two biggies in the AM.


Hope your stay in NC is pleasant and successful. You must not be in the eastern part of the state. We had a lot of rain here on Tuesday. Good luck with the presentations.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 17, 2009)

Good morning. I expect a good day. Hope everyone else does, too.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 17, 2009)

Half day Fridays are always good!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 17, 2009)

Awww yeah. It's a Friday, which means lunch is provided. I have some tedious, but not particularly challenging work to pass the time today.

And we get a 3-day weekend as well!! Luckily for my wife, her birthday is on the holiday so we can spend it together. The Boston marathon passes about 1.5 miles from the house so we will watch part of that on Monday as well.

Tomorrow we are going to try out a park we haven't been to before and hike this ~8 mile loop around a reservoir. Things are just starting to bloom here so it should be nice.


----------



## Supe (Apr 17, 2009)

Holiday? What holiday?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 17, 2009)

Supe said:


> Holiday? What holiday?


Why, Earth Day Eve Eve, of course.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 17, 2009)

Supe said:


> Holiday? What holiday?


Patriots Day, it's a Mass/New England thing.

It commemorates Tom Brady and Randy Moss the battles of Lexington and Concord and the start of the Revolutionary War.


----------



## Supe (Apr 17, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Patriots Day, it's a Mass/New England thing.
> It commemorates Tom Brady and Randy Moss the battles of Lexington and Concord and the start of the Revolutionary War.


Must be more of a Mass thing, since I was in CT for 17 years and the most we had to do with it was seeing some fine print on a calendar.

Well, my big client meeting the other day... icing on the cake. The intent of the meeting was to prove our competence. Problem is, the meeting was canceled, because the guy they put in charge of coordinating everything was too incompetent to get everything together. He then tried to pawn it off on everybody else by saying we never sent him anything (he never called or e-mailed requesting anything, we all just put together individual PowerPoint presentations.) So, in light of that folly, there's about a 95% chance I'll be in North Carolina by July.


----------



## jmbeck (Apr 17, 2009)

My MIL should be packing her bags to leave our house as I type this.

So, yes, I'm having a very good day.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 17, 2009)

jmbeck said:


> My MIL should be packing her bags to leave our house as I type this.
> So, yes, I'm having a very good day.



When we lived in ATL my mother in law would always pack her bags up, I'd happily load them in the car, then she'd stick around until 5 o'clock in the afternoon and "have" to stay another night because traffic was so bad. Then I'd unhappily take them out of the car. Then I'd begrudgingly put them back in the car the next morning. This happened at least 3 or 4 times.

I am headed up to Concord, NC to help my brother work on his house this weekend so that should be fun. We're going to replumb some more of the water piping with PEX, rebuild his cellar entrance, fix the sump in the cellar, and rewire a couple more rooms for grounded power.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm having a good day. I'm looking forward to dinner with my gma tonight at the worst casino buffet in existence. (Treasure Chest casino) The company will more than make up for it though.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 17, 2009)

Friday night at Der VTE Haus means a wild night of cleaning. In the wintertime, we tend to clean houe, do laundry, etc. on Friday night to maximize the amount of freetime we have in the daylight to do stuff outside on the weekends. Then for dinner at 9:30 or whenever we're done, we have some sort of conglomeration of leftovers from the week.

We live our lives fast and wild. If you blink, you might miss us.

Though its pretty nice today, and the weather is supposed to be pooey all weekend, so we might have to buck that trend.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 17, 2009)

Finally bought a car yesterday. Signed all the paperwork and it is on a truck from PA right now. My wife was really happy. We've been borrowing her parents' car for the last 8 months. We really needed a bigger car with the kids and everything. I got the car for a steal of a price as well. I ended up spending $5k less than I had planned.


----------



## Supe (Apr 17, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Finally bought a car yesterday. Signed all the paperwork and it is on a truck from PA right now. My wife was really happy. We've been borrowing her parents' car for the last 8 months. We really needed a bigger car with the kids and everything. I got the car for a steal of a price as well. I ended up spending $5k less than I had planned.



Nice! Get a good APR? I need to start shopping for a new truck. I bought a new race engine, planned to trailer the car and tools down when I move, and then forgot that I don't own a truck to pull it anymore :brickwall: Oh well, what's another car/insurance payment...


----------



## frazil (Apr 17, 2009)

On Tuesday my son was stung by a bee.

On Wednesday his eyelids swelled and he stayed home with me.

On Thursday he woke up covered in hives, so we went to the doctor, and now has to carry an epipen with him everywhere in case the reaction is worse next time. He spent the rest of the day going to classes and meetings with me.

Today I was really looking forward to a quiet, productive day. It started out great with breakfast out with my husband. I was just settling down to do some work when daycare called... my daughter dislocated her elbow. I've spent the rest of the day at the doctors office with her.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh! Well too late to do anything productive now...maybe next week.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 17, 2009)

frazil said:


> On Tuesday my son was stung by a bee.
> On Wednesday his eyelids swelled and he stayed home with me.
> 
> On Thursday he woke up covered in hives, so we went to the doctor, and now has to carry an epipen with him everywhere in case the reaction is worse next time. He spent the rest of the day going to classes and meetings with me.
> ...


Ouch on both accounts! Hope they heal quickly!


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 17, 2009)

Yikes! At least the kids have mommy to cling-on, hang-on, and for company while they're miserable.

I hope everbody heals quickly.

You should find a bee...kill it and let your son beat it sensless with a newspaper for a while. I'll bet it'll make him feel better.


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 17, 2009)

Frazil ~ Hope the kids heal fast and that their moods improve even faster.


----------



## Supe (Apr 17, 2009)

Day just got good, because it's over! NASTY weather out though, Tornado warnings galore. Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 18, 2009)

Supe said:


> Nice! Get a good APR? I need to start shopping for a new truck. I bought a new race engine, planned to trailer the car and tools down when I move, and then forgot that I don't own a truck to pull it anymore :brickwall: Oh well, what's another car/insurance payment...



I got 5.5% rate on a 2006 model. I was debating paying cash but decided that I better keep all the cash I have until I decide what I'm doing with buying a house. I'm going to deplete my savings accounts if I pay cash for the car and pay 20% down on a house and I'm not comfortable not have at least 3 months of my income in savings.


----------



## Supe (Apr 20, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I got 5.5% rate on a 2006 model. I was debating paying cash but decided that I better keep all the cash I have until I decide what I'm doing with buying a house. I'm going to deplete my savings accounts if I pay cash for the car and pay 20% down on a house and I'm not comfortable not have at least 3 months of my income in savings.


Still pretty low for a used rate. I'm going to finance the truck I have to buy as well. I'll probably pay it off in less than a year, but the loan will look good to keep boosting my credit as well. I like to do the three months as well, though I've taken a hit as of late. I'm just itching to get to site, as the monthly per diem for our North Carolina project is $3200 a month, even higher than the New Orleans job that we got booted from.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm off from work today, and got to watch (in person) the Boston marathon for a while today. It's amazing to see the world class runners at it.

It's my wife's birthday, and I'm about to make her the ice cream she asked to have for dessert, and then give her some more presents.

It's cool that her birthday coincided with the marathon. She's a real distance running enthusiast and could pretty much pick out by name most of the elite runners of both genders.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 20, 2009)

Making ice cream...sounds like fun. I don't have the patience to sit there and churn.

One of my friends had her baby this this morning, healthing baby girl.


----------



## SSmith (Apr 20, 2009)

Things not going well on the home front... *sighs*


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 21, 2009)

snick: Tell your friend congrats!

SSmith: Sorry to hear that. Flowers and a card usually help me out of those situations.

Yesterday, not so good. People in the office just being b*tchy. Today should be excellent. The sun is out, severe clear, upper 60s. Brought the bike to work, going for a lunchtime ride, first of the season. Woo hoo!


----------



## Supe (Apr 21, 2009)

Not a good day. Our engineering doesn't understand what a "specification" is. By not following said specification, they have turned a 3 digit designation into a 20+ character long string, and it's wreaking havoc on our software. Then reply with, "well, we did it this way, why can't you just use it?"

I'm thinking of just getting my MS in psychology, quitting, and becoming a headcase.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 21, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> Making ice cream...sounds like fun. I don't have the patience to sit there and churn.


I've got a small ice cream maker. It makes one quart overall. You basically just stick the container in the freezer overnight, and it freezes this gel stuff inside of it.

You pour in your mixture and, connect the top with the paddle to it, and turn it on. It takes about 45 minutes and stops automatically once it reaches a certain thickness. Then you just toss it in the freezer for a few hours and you are all set.

It's totally painless.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 21, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I've got a small ice cream maker. It makes one quart overall. You basically just stick the container in the freezer overnight, and it freezes this gel stuff inside of it.
> You pour in your mixture and, connect the top with the paddle to it, and turn it on. It takes about 45 minutes and stops automatically once it reaches a certain thickness. Then you just toss it in the freezer for a few hours and you are all set.
> 
> It's totally painless.


Ice cream is the last thing I need to be eating right now...although i prefer sherbet.

hope the wife's birthday went well.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 21, 2009)

> Ice cream is the last thing I need to be eating right now...although i prefer sherbet.


Is ice cream bad when you're pregnant or is it just that you are gaining weight at this point to start with and don't need anything else to hasten it along?

I like sherbet better as well. I find it more refreshing. Although my favorite thing out of the ice cream book we have is this honeydew sorbet. Yum!


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Apr 21, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> Ice cream is the last thing I need to be eating right now...although i prefer sherbet.
> hope the wife's birthday went well.


Snick, this is the one time of your life that you are expected to gain weight! Eat the ice cream!

My whole pregnancy I was flipping out about how much weight I was gaining... ended up +45lbs. I had lost it all within the first 6 months, and another 12 or so in the next 6 months. Yes, some people gain a bunch of weight during pregnancy and never lose it, but, it's not worth it to stress over the weight gain during the pregnancy. You'll have the rest of your life to lose it if necessary. Enjoy yourself now... seriously, I wish I hadn't spent so much time stressing about it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 21, 2009)

TXengrChickPE said:


> Snick, this is the one time of your life that you are expected to gain weight! Eat the ice cream!
> My whole pregnancy I was flipping out about how much weight I was gaining... ended up +45lbs. I had lost it all within the first 6 months, and another 12 or so in the next 6 months. Yes, some people gain a bunch of weight during pregnancy and never lose it, but, it's not worth it to stress over the weight gain during the pregnancy. You'll have the rest of your life to lose it if necessary. Enjoy yourself now... seriously, I wish I hadn't spent so much time stressing about it.


 No stressing here, I splurge about once a week on something like ice cream or dessert, but even pre-preg I didn't eat that stuff very often, usually just around holidays.

I've only gained about 5lbs so far, which is surprising since I eat like every 2-3 hours it seems. The produce bill as skyrockected though...can't wait for fruit to actually be in season and fresh veggies.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 21, 2009)

Finally finished up two days of client meetings. Now the annoying girl that sits outside my office is typing up 20 pages of meeting minutes. I told her to keep it simple and she comes up with 20 pages. Now I need to head over the the scream thread.


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 21, 2009)

TXengChick ~ Wish it had been that easy for me. I'm struggling to lose the weight. I gained a lot, but had gestational diabetes. First go round they don't test you till the end. Next pregnancy they are going to test me early and it's going to suck!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 21, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Finally finished up two days of client meetings. Now the annoying girl that sits outside my office is typing up 20 pages of meeting minutes. I told her to keep it simple and she comes up with 20 pages. Now I need to head over the the scream thread.


20 pages...she must have an english degree/background. Writing a page full of nonsense that could be captured in 2 sentences. Thats the main reason I had trouble in english classes.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 21, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> ...Yesterday, not so good. People in the office just being b*tchy. Today should be excellent. The sun is out, severe clear, upper 60s. Brought the bike to work, going for a lunchtime ride, first of the season. Woo hoo!


Well, the day WAS going well. Got 2 proposals out, one on an airport job. Then went out for my lunch-time bike ride. Get back, and I have an email from airport guy basically saying that I didn't read the specs. I did read the specs, and the portion of the project we are bidding on is not defined scope-wise, so I had to make some major assumptions, all incorrect. On the plus side, airport guy is letting us re-submit, and even my boss is not sure about the scope. Home office is having to handle it. Oh well. I hope we get the work, cuz it would be a boon to the company right now, and it would look favorably on me (I think), as I made the initial try on it, with direction from the higher ups. I'm going to go join Chuck in the screaming thread now.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 22, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> 20 pages...she must have an english degree/background. Writing a page full of nonsense that could be captured in 2 sentences. Thats the main reason I had trouble in english classes.



She will literally write down everything that was said, every little unimportant conversation. I don't know how she keeps track of it. It was a 4 hour meeting.


----------



## SSmith (Apr 22, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> 20 pages...she must have an english degree/background. Writing a page full of nonsense that could be captured in 2 sentences. Thats the main reason I had trouble in english classes.


Same here. I hear it often to add some more 'meat' to something Ive worked. Now I just say that I keep my products lean to leverage some of the Lean Six Sigma momentum. Sometimes it works. But I would guess that's largely because the people I'm talking to don't know what Lean is.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 22, 2009)

GulfCoastCivil said:


> I gained a lot, but had gestational diabetes. First go round they don't test you till the end. Next pregnancy they are going to test me early and it's going to suck!


I had gestational diabetes with 1st, but not with 2nd. Not the way it usually happens, but nothing about pregnancy is usual.

edit:

Oh, and I had a very good day.  I got to see my daughter who is away at school because I had training in a nearby town.


----------



## init2winit (Apr 27, 2009)

Today I am. Friday wasn't so great but it's over. The waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## frazil (Apr 27, 2009)

^ that's true.

I had a presentation to give today that I was stressing over for the past couple weeks. But now its done. Whoo-hoo! I'm going to spam the rest of the day. Oh man, it's already 3pm. I'm going to spam for the next hour and a half.


----------



## Supe (Apr 27, 2009)

Today is thankfully going by quickly. So in that regards, it's going better than most!

Last night, not so good. I got fed up with one of the women who had been flirting with me but never seemed to want to take it any further, and I called her a window shopper. She was not amused.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 28, 2009)

Good thing you didn't call her a muff bluffer.


----------



## Supe (Apr 28, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Good thing you didn't call her a muff bluffer.


Well, my little outburst must have worked, because she sent me raunchy pictures last night and is going to have me for a bit of a sleepover when her apartment is "less of a mess". That day's going to be a GREAT day. :dancingnaughty:


----------



## chaosiscash (Apr 28, 2009)

:GotPics:

It kinda had to be said.


----------



## Supe (Apr 28, 2009)

chaosiscash said:


> :GotPics:
> 
> It kinda had to be said.



Yes, but none that I'm posting up here! Have a couple underwear shots, and a couple nice ones in a black corset :bananadoggywow: :woot: :dancingnaughty:

Today has turned into a good day though! My tracking software is DONE, all that's left is to sign off on the PO so they can cut the guy his check!


----------



## Sschell (Apr 28, 2009)

dude! talking about the pictures and not posting them!?! major party foul!

ban him


----------



## Supe (Apr 28, 2009)

dude said:


> dude! talking about the pictures and not posting them!?! major party foul!
> 
> ban him


Man law only applies to pictures I've taken myself, unless the pictures are of two girls kissing. Neither applies.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 28, 2009)

rlyflag:

:BS:

:banhim:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 28, 2009)

Supe said:


> Man law only applies to pictures I've taken myself, unless the pictures are of two girls kissing. Neither applies.


Your knowledge of man law is lacking.

:banhim:


----------



## Supe (Apr 28, 2009)

No B.S.

It falls into the significant other prevention category. It's intent is to prevent possible castration from a wife/girlfriend retaliating in the event that they find out. The only way you can post lude photos are if:

a) She consents

B) You took the pictures yourself and she knows that you took them (candid shots are a death sentence if caught)

c) You're separated/divorced


----------



## Sschell (Apr 28, 2009)

sounds pretty weak to me.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 28, 2009)

I agree.

:banhim:

And you have no wife or girlfriend so that clause of the man law doesn't even apply.


----------



## Supe (Apr 28, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I agree.
> :banhim:
> 
> And you have no wife or girlfriend so that clause of the man law doesn't even apply.



Then ban away. It's a fact that if I start posting raunchy photos of a girl I'm trying to make sweet, sweet love to, my chances of getting laid drop to zero the instant she finds out. I'm more than willing to sacrifice EB.com on behalf of my sexual conquests.


----------



## benbo (Apr 28, 2009)

Supe said:


> Then ban away. It's a fact that if I start posting raunchy photos of a girl I'm trying to make sweet, sweet love to, my chances of getting laid drop to zero the instant she finds out. I'm more than willing to sacrifice EB.com on behalf of my sexual conquests.


Wow, she reads EB.com ?

BTW -I'm sure nobody here really thinks you should post them, especially without asking.

But I'm curious how she would find out if you didn't tell her.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 28, 2009)

Supe said:


> Then ban away. It's a fact that if I start posting raunchy photos of a girl I'm trying to make sweet, sweet love to, my chances of getting laid drop to zero the instant she finds out. I'm more than willing to sacrifice EB.com on behalf of my sexual conquests.


Oh, yeah. I'm sure tons of women peruse the board daily just to see what goes on in the world of engineering.



benbo said:


> BTW -I'm sure nobody here really thinks you should post them, especially without asking.


Don't listen to benbo!


----------



## Supe (Apr 28, 2009)

I just KNOW it would come back to bite me. Especially since I've got friends who periodically browse these boards.

There is also a search engine now that lets you upload any pic, and it will search the internet to find sources of it, even if its been resized, etc. That stupid thing is going to be the death of me.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 1, 2009)

Today has been a good day. I got 2 proposals out, and 18 letters of interest, plus a lead on a good project. And it is now time to go home for CAB consumption. Yay!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 1, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> I got 2 proposals out


Are you Muslim or Mormon?


----------



## maryannette (May 1, 2009)

BAD day. LONG day. Glad it's over. EMD investigation on job site. Not good. Tempers. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUGGFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFurk


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 2, 2009)

I get a 3 day weekend...

...because I get to have another operation on my foot on Monday. At least they're not braking anything this time.


----------



## maryannette (May 2, 2009)

Hope the surgery goes well. Will you be on crutches or otherwise incapacitated?


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 4, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> Hope the surgery goes well. Will you be on crutches or otherwise incapacitated?


You mean other than mentally?


----------



## Supe (May 4, 2009)

Today = not good. Severe hangover and pizza heartburn. I feel like I just swallowed a wet cell battery.


----------



## MA_PE (May 4, 2009)

Supe said:


> Yes, but none that I'm posting up here! Have a couple underwear shots, and a couple nice ones in a black corset :bananadoggywow: :woot: :dancingnaughty:


I missed this during the oriignal exchanges here. You should post away as a lesson and to make her aware of the dangers of "sexting". You're only doing her a favor and preventing her from making worse mistakes in the future. ....She'll thank you for it.


----------



## Sschell (May 4, 2009)

good thinking MA!


----------



## Supe (May 4, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> I missed this during the oriignal exchanges here. You should post away as a lesson and to make her aware of the dangers of "sexting". You're only doing her a favor and preventing her from making worse mistakes in the future. ....She'll thank you for it.



No, by NOT posting I'm encouraging her to make worse mistakes in the future. Mistakes with me. In the bedroom. That's going to scar her for life more so than internet photos will.


----------



## Sschell (May 4, 2009)

Supe said:


> No, by NOT posting I'm encouraging her to make worse mistakes in the future. Mistakes with me. In the bedroom. *That's going to scar her for life *more so than internet photos will.


sounds like Tom Leykis...


----------



## Supe (May 4, 2009)

dude said:


> sounds like Tom Leykis...


As the old adage goes, some things just can't be unseen.


----------



## Supe (May 7, 2009)

Well, my persistence paid off. It's going to be a GLORIOUS day, because I'm getting some :bananadoggywow: tonight with the lovely young lady mentioned above. I offered to take her to Galveston on Friday too, which should be a good time for us both. I've needed a break, so a little R&amp;R at the beach and the aquarium will do me good. Maybe it will help cure this insomnia I've been having.


----------

